#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские Перлы

## BODHIPBAHA

Увидь ясный свет своего дурацкого ума.

Ничто так не кажется, как тебе это кажется.

Продолжим?  :Wink:

----------


## Spirit

Перл, то есть - жемчужина, образуется вокруг соринки, пылинки, попавшей в раковину. Мудрость Будды  изначально чиста, и где же здесь взятся какой-либо пылинке?!.
:O)

----------


## Караульный

Истинно говорю вам. Вот она, пылинка:

'

----------


## aquarius

Лучше забыть  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

знатца так ребетенки оно конечно здорово но не стоит заводить их тому кто неготов к ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ

----------


## BOD

оом, драгоценности.....  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Бардо все возрасты покорны.

----------


## Караульный

Карма что дышло...

----------


## GROM

вот  ещё  прикол

----------


## Бодхичен

Самый прущий перл это:

Встретишь Будду - убей Будду! 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## yogic

Зреющий да узреет!

----------


## Anugraha

Предлагаю "продвинутую" тантрическую технику:
  Возложи всю ответственность на свои хрупкие плечи.
  Не забудь завести часовую бомбу на время,в которое ты бу-
  дешь ею(ответственностью) задавлен.Если нет бомбы - зови
  своего ближнего с чем-нибудь тяжелым в руках.Если вокруг
  пустыня - просто перестань дышать.

 Ничто так не кажется,как ты кажешься сам себе. :Wink:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Вдруг в бардо зазвонил телефон...  :Wink: 

Помет фантазии ума безграничен.  :Wink:

----------


## Караульный

Старый прикол, но может кто не слышал:
Мантра Доброго Винни-Пуха:
ОМ ВИНИ ВИНИ МАХА ВИНИ СВАХА

Мантра Гневного Винни-Пуха:
ХУМ ВИНИ ПУХ ПУХ ПХЭТ

Ва вангами и лунгами обращаться по ПС.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

И будет карточка пылиться
На полке пожелтелых книг
В одеждах желтых, просветленный
И ей он больше не жених

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *И будет карточка пылиться
> На полке пожелтелых книг
> В одеждах желтых, просветленный
> И ей он больше не жених*


А ты уверен, что она будет пылиться?

Демьянша и ее ухо.

----------


## Караульный

"Я с тобой в одном дзэндо дзадзен не сяду!"

 :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

ОМ МАНИ ПЕДМЕ ХУМ
Денег нет и не будет (санск.)

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

***
Мантра помощи:

- Ой Маме Подмоху,
Всем Мамам  Помоху.
- Ой Ираку Помоху,
Всем Иракцам Помоху.
...

***
Мантра преодоления препятствий:

- Вон Мани Помеху.
- Вон Мамы Помеху.
- Вон Папы Помеху.
- Вон Брата Помеху.
- ...
- Вон ООН Помеху!

***
Мантра изгнания демонов:
- Вон мару от греху.

***
Мантра преодоления бюрократических препон:
- Он бумажку подмахнул.
- Он заявку подмахнул.
...

***
Мантра безграничной радости:
- Ой помру SО S!меху.  :Wink: 

===
Аууу... Ум... Ах! Ум!

----------


## BOD

COOL!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Руслан

Долго, долго смеялся.  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))) И даже немного прослезился.  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

- Ты увидел свой ум в медитации?
- Боже мой! Но он же безнадежно пуст!

----------


## Ersh

Вот горшок пустой
Он предмет простой
Он никуда не денется
И оттого горшок пустой
И оттого горшок пустой
Гораздо выше ценится

Ура, конец страданиям
И разочарованиям
И сразу наступает
Хорошая погода!...

(с) Борис Заходер

----------


## Buz

Если у вас нету дома, пожаpы ему не стpашны 
И жена не уйдет к дpугому,
Если у вас, если у вас,
Если у вас нет жены,
Hету жены.

If you have no house, you don't fear fire 
And your wife will not leave with another, 
If you have, if you have, 
If you have no wife, 
No wife.

Оpкестp гpемит басами ,
Тpубач выдувает медь,
Думайте сами, pешайте сами
Иметь или не иметь

The orchestra's basses thunder, 
The horn-player blows honey, 
Think for yourself, decide 
To have or not

Если у вас нет собаки, ее не отpавит сосед
с дpугом не выйдет дpаки ,
Если у вас, если у вас,
Если у вас дpуга нет
Дpуга нет.

If you have no dog, the neighbour won't poison it
And it won't get in fights with other dogs, 
If you have, if you have, 
If you have no friend 
No friend. 

Если у вас нету тети, ее вам не потеpять
И если вы не живете,
То вам и не, то вам и не ,
То вам и не умиpать ,
Hе умиpать.

If you have no aunt, you won't lose her
And if you do not live, 
Then you will not, then you will not, 
Then you will not die, 
Will not die.

---
из к/ф "Ирония судьбы или с легким паром"
From the movie 'Irony of fate or with light steam'

Если у вас нету дома/В.Киршон - М.Таривердиев/
If you have no house/ V. Kirson - M. Tariverdiev
Sung by Sergey Nikitin

----------


## PampKin Head

... Под песни ёгинов безумних
    в последний путь проводят нас...

----------


## Караульный

Витька поднял руку, переждал, когда все замолкнут, и негромко осведомился:
- Буддист?
Бабы снова заголосили, услышав такой жуткий вопрос, однако ошибка была слишком очевидна - на буддиста Пантюха даже не тянул.
- Шпион, толстовец, мент, Дэвид Боуи? - выдал Тихомиров сразу обойму предложений, от каждого из которых разило могилой.
В. Шинкарев. Папуас из Гондураса

----------


## Караульный

Акушер принимает роды..
Появляется мальчик, а у него улыбка во весь рот.
Акушер, опешив:
- Ты чего?
- Да там, в реанимации (машет рукой), надо мной хирурги колдуют.. 
  А я уже здесь!
--=--

----------


## Buz

Всё новое, это хорошо забытое старое...

----------


## Ersh

Сиял стакан в руке Ивана -
К Ивану близилась нирвана.
_Олег Григорьев_

----------


## Ersh

Цель жизни - Умереть не страдая.
Формула очень емкая
И в то же время простая.

_Олег Григорьев_

----------


## Ersh

Чтобы выразить все сразу,
Кулаком я бью по тазу.

_Олег Григорьев_

----------


## Buz

Поскользнулся, упал, очнулся - Бардо...
---

Там хорошо, где сансары нет.
---

----------


## Buz

Кто как простирается, тот так и просветляется.

----------


## Buz

Нет дыма без огня (рус.)
Нет сансары без нирваны (буд.)

----------


## Buz

Дхарму ни за какие драхмы не купишь.

----------


## Buz

Кривое постижение пустоты  :Smilie:

----------


## Buz

Если Ум оказался вдруг
И не друг и не враг, а так.
Если сразу не разберешь,
Плох он или хорош,
Ум свой в Дхарму тяни - рискни! -
Не бросай одного его:
Пусть он в Сангхе в одной с тобой -
Там поймешь, кто такой.

----------


## Buz

Истина в Уме

----------


## BOD

Ум что дыня или спелый арбуз - счас весёлый, а завтра грусть добавляется к массе ума, унитаз наполняется также, пусть  нажмут на рычаг существа :Wink: . Хлынет радость с процентом горя- смех и слёзы, устремятся они в открытое море. На байдарках и прочих судах поплывут растворяться тогда, все умы и безумства красок и волна зажужжит даже, отрицая пределы - чтобы, прелесть лифчика поняла  моя рожа с горя  :Big Grin: 

 *****bod***>:-)

----------


## Buz

Что за ночь с памятью случилось? 
Снег выпал, что ли? Тишина. 
Душа забвенью зря училась:
во сне задача решена.

Решенье чистое, простое
(о чем я думал столько лет?)
Пожалуй и вставать не стоит:
ни тела, ни постели нет.

---
Набоков (Ментона, 1938.)

----------


## Buz

Смерть

Утихнет жизни рокот жадный,
и станет музыкою тишь,
гость босоногий, гость прохладный,
ты и за мною прилетишь.

И душу из земного мрака
поднимешь, как письмо, на свет,
ища в ней водяного знака
сквозь тени суетные лет.

И просияет то, что сонно
в себе я чую и таю,
знак нестираемый, исконный,
узор, придуманный в раю.

О смерть моя! С землей уснувшей
разлука плавная светла:
полет страницы, соскользнувшей
при дуновенье со стола.

---
Набоков (13 июня) 1924

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

И мы, поэт, народа слуги,
поняв истоки пустоты,
забыв всем посвятить заслуги,
станем божественно чисты...

Не дай то Бог...  :Wink:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

С шашкой по миру скакал - 
все прибежище искал.
нашел в бомбоубежище,
лучшее прибежище...  :Wink:

----------


## MAxZ

"всё, что делаешь до нирваны - неправильно"

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Буддийская СкороОтговорка:

Йог сосредоточился, СоСредыТочился, да ЗапростаСоСредыоБестолочился...  :Wink:

----------


## Руслан

Сила!

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Новая привязанность это хорошо очищенная старая.

===
Если уМы не могут обеспечить радостью тело - зачем тогда они такие нужны?  :Wink: 

Ребячество: Если игрушка не дарит радость, получим радость в процессе ее разборки и постижения ее природы!

----------


## Караульный

Агенство недвижимости - "Асура лока".
Компьютерная фирма - "Бардо".
Пивной ресторан - "Дзен".
Супермаркет - "Кальпа".
Салон красоты - "Самадхи".

----------


## Lara

Хиросима.

_______________
Todальное просветление

----------


## GMK

Пивной бар "Банзай" (метро Багратионовская)  :Big Grin:

----------


## GROM

Тяжело в учении, легко в  бардо!(с)
GROM    :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

на м. Академическая:
индийский ресторан "Гуру",
рядом рынок "Радужный",
не говоря уж о белых "А" от Альфабанка развешенных по всей Москве...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Досуг в Москве:
Секс - $100/час 
Наблюдение за сексом - $150 
Наблюдение за наблюдающим - $200 
Выбор за вами....

Досуг в Самсаре:
Страсти - бесплатно,
Наблюдение за страстями = Дзогчен,
Наблюдение за наблюдателем = Освобождение.
Выбора нет.
 :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Bodhipbaha c глазами в разные стороны.
 ... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Все сущее есть Бог-Отец.
Будьте сострадательны - не заставляйте его поднимать каждый раз ноги когда вы проходите мимо... 
 :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Существование-Мать сама Любовь- когда вы,не замечая ее, задумчиво бредете,страдаете или наслаждаетесь,мечтаете или бьетесь головой об очередное препятствие - она обнимает вас.
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Buz

Горе от Ума.

----------


## Шаман

_Относительным является абсолютно всё!!!_

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от MAxZ_ 
> *"всё, что делаешь до нирваны - неправильно"*


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Караульный

Буддийское многозначительное: "Не прощаемся...".

----------


## fkruk

Салон красоты "Нирвана" - ул. Александра Невского.
Так и хочется добавить - макияж, сделанный в этом салоне уничтожит всякое желание и любую привязанность.  :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Махабхарата_ 
> *Шрек - Шандыбин - Караульный....*


Ох только появись у меня на форуме!

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Караульный_ 
> *
> 
> Ох только появись у меня на форуме!*


Разводящего заказываешь? Сострадаю... :Frown:  Берегите пенсне, Киса!

----------


## Караульный

В последней встречи форумцев:
"Встретишь Будду, не убивай его. Он мой".

----------


## Тера Кузнецова

Мне еще нравятся фразы типа: "То, что умом не понять, надо обдумать..." Ими грешат приезжие монахи, плохо знающие русский язык.

----------


## Ersh

Уходя в паринирвану, выключайте воду в ванной!

----------


## GMK

"После нас хоть потоп", сказал ёрш, уходя на глубину  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pema

Тханки, изображающие Будд в союзе, показывают нам, что учение передается половым путем; Лама говорит - нужно пользоваться презервативами, и это для того, чтобы Учение передавалось в чистом виде (из поучений бывалого буддиста новенькой девушке).

----------


## Pema

"Дети бесплатно достаются - дети бесплатно проходят" - Лена , на вопрос сколько стоит лекция Ламы Оле для детей.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

И послала жена Ивана в УдДивляну мУдРостить.
И вернулся УдАлый молодец из УдДивляны  УдЯвил и c УдВоенным УдоВольствием УдоВлетТворил жену.  :Wink: 

===

В древнерусском языке мужской половой член назывался уд (от праиндоевропейского ud- “вверх, наружу”); родственным является слово удочка, деминутив (уменьшительная форма) от еще встречающегося в диалектах древнерусского слова уда -- парной к уд женской формы. 
http://speakrus.narod.ru/articles/mat2.htm

----------


## Ulysses

МАЛ, ДА УД АЛ

----------


## Леонид Ш

Упадок дхарм   :Smilie: 
Навеяло разговорами на общебуддийском об упадке Дхармы ...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Медитация в центре. Суббота. Вечер. Дордже Семпа...

Ведущий:
- В правой ноге на уровне сердца он держит дордже, в левой - колокольчик...


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Все как сидели в позе лотоса, так и упали..

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Есть ли жизнь на Марсе, нет ли...
Марсианам все равно...  :Wink:

----------


## Buz

Самое тяжёлое в буддизме это пустота.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

А самое тяжелое в пустоте - Будда.  :Wink:

----------


## GMK

БАБЗАЙ  :Smilie:

----------


## Sems

кто посмел меня разбуддить?

----------


## Lara

Обуддевшие особи особо подвержены различным фантазиЯм,
 особенно перед рассветОм
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Во сне МНЕ было так СЕБЯ жалко, что Я чуть не умер...  :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Присниться же такое)))
 Как истинный буддист сострадай Яму...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

УМ это как бы САМО СОБОЙ РАЗУМеющееся.

----------


## GMK

ОстроУМие приятно, безУМие пугает.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Расслабься, ты умный.  :Wink:

----------


## GMK

"Давно в обиходе у нас ярлыки..." (Окуджава).
Нет этикетки - нет человека. Ничто-с  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Как приятно, когда твой ум понимает тебя без слов.  :Wink:

----------


## Амритавиграха

Свой среди чужих, чужой среди своих! :Embarrassment:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Махабхарата - это не прикол.  :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Лозунг Шумахера: "Лучше гнать, чем быть гонимым!" :Wink:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Кстати, во многих прошлых жизнях Шумахер рождался лошадью. В одной из них он был лошадью Монгольского Ламы и завязал кармическую связь с учением, когда пасся около кладбища, где Йогин, его хозяин, практиковал Чод.
Тогда то он и накопил столько благой кармы и ясности, которую  так неумело растрачивает в этой жизни.
(В последнее время шалить часто его "лошадки" стали)
Так что ежели Silence решишь ему подарить чаго ценного - подари  запись Чод линии Богдогогена...
Лозунг Бодхисатв: "Лучше знать, чем быть знатным"  :Wink: 

Опаньки - 
P.S. http://www.stars.f-1.ru/_send/news/20020104_08.html
Ставлю 100 Баксов, что Шумахер тоже скоро станет Буддистом.  :Wink:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Совместное творчество.

Был сведен с ума мыслями 
Ersh> по причине наплевательского отношения к ним.  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Объявление:

Буддийском центру города N. требуются реализаторы "Абсолюта".
 :Big Grin:

----------


## GMK

Из словаря просветленного:
"Дхарма - пустая конфета в красивой обертке"  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Но как-то неуверенно и неУМеючи постигал он природу своего УМа, загнанного в концептуальный темный угол  :Wink: 

Special thanks to Stranger.

----------


## Ersh

"Банзай получает желтую карточку за игру головой"

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Без кармы твое Ты - ничто.  :Wink: 

с подачи Silence

----------


## Lara

Карма - нирваническая необходимость существования ничто...
 ... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Stranger

Среднеазиатский Чань:
"Гюльчатай покажи свое личико... изначальное."

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Сколько нужно жить, чтоб всю Карму пережить?  :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Будет жизнь - будет и карма :Smilie:

----------


## GMK

Чем больше шума, тем больше тишины  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

Глючатай...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Предлагаю создать русский юмористический буддийский журнал. Варианты названия:

"БудДильник"
"ПробудДитесь!"

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

и американскую версию "PLAY с BuddOI"

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

УМ, без сомнений,  УМеет КАРМить Тело!  :Wink:

----------


## GMK

Особенности национального дзэн: извлечь максимальную пользу из Ничто  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мда-а... Жизнь прожить - не Оле превзойти...

----------


## Амритавиграха

Оле не дал - Лукойе взял

----------


## GMK

(courtesy Mahabharata)

----------


## Lara

Еще парочка...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## GMK

А кто это слева, такой хорошенький?  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

У Банзая спроси
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Эт уже не приколы... Эт галерея!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Банзай

Банзай получает желтую карточку за игру головой.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
:-)))))))))))))))))))
Спасибо, Лех, порадовал -)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Fatah

ШУТКА ЮМОРА
Очистительная практика Дордже Семпа:
.......сижу.....обтекаю.....

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Долгожданный момент спасения из самсары последнего живого существа...  :Wink:

----------


## Steppenwolf

http://newsru.com/religy/22aug2003/ochs.html

Ульяновские буддисты поклонились заезжему цирковому быку 

22 августа 2003 г., 17:09     

Узнав, что в Ульяновск приехал на гастроли индийский бык, местные буддисты решили навестить животное, которое в буддизме почитается как священное, сообщает "Regions.ru" со ссылкой на информационно-рекламное агентство "Мозаика".

Согласно буддистскому учению, от одного прикосновения к быку человек способен получить огромный заряд энергии. Под присмотром ветеринарного врача буддисты совершили священный обряд: каждый из гостей по очереди, произнося слова молитвы, дотронулся до животного.

Осчастливленные быком, они покинули цирк. После посетителей ветеринар зашел в клетку к быку, чтобы проверить на себе его чудодейственную силу. Но, как сказал врач, он не почувствовал никакого прилива энергии. По-видимому, наблюдение за священной церемонией серьезно подорвало силы ветеринара.

----------


## Борис

Сам этот журналюга и есть бык, кришнаит и ветеринар-недоучка в одном лице!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Прав Ассаджи! newsru.com верить нельзя!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ассаджи

Кто в Индии бык, в Ульяновске -- лох.

http://www.mosaica.ru/about/news/kp/?id=2031

----------


## Spirit

РЕКЛАМА - сказал лама (рек - старослав. говорить, вести речь)

----------


## Банзай

Я ж говорю - уродов, блин, ... Лех, ну скажи, что я не прав!

----------


## Ersh

Не, Банзай - это будды...

----------


## Банзай

А те, что в Краснодаре людей взорвали седня утром, те будды?
Марк-крысобой, конечно, тоже добрый человек, однако ..

----------


## Ersh

Будды, Банзай. Я поэтому-то постоянно и спрашиваю...

----------


## Банзай

Дать бы тебе в голову, мирянин ..

----------


## GMK

Банзай, а ведь так оно и есть - они тоже будды. Когда узреешь в себе будду, все несправедливости (и справедливость) в мире вмиг исчезнут, и у тебя даже не возникнет желание сказать: "Каким дураком я был!", потому что ты уже не будешь помнить то, что было раньше.
Прошу тебя, не осуждай мои слова слету, а просто задумайся. Где гарантия, что ты не убьешь никого завтра? Твое слово? Твоя идея? Не верю.

----------


## Omma

о ННР

МАСТЕР НА МАРГАРИТЕ

Maestro ( it.)- Учитель,Мастер.

----------


## Ersh

Ну вот, они взорвали,  а в голову мне (((

----------


## Банзай

А по мне, робяты, так проще говорить что вижу.
Я вот вижу, что они уроды, и говорю - уроды! 
Пробьет - расслаблюсь и буду дома.
А как-то вы, дорогие мои? Али свершилось?

----------


## GMK

Банзай, я тебя люблю здесь и сейчас  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Обладают ли уроды природой будды, Банзай?

----------


## Банзай

Не знаю ..

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *А по мне, робяты, так проще говорить что вижу.
> *


Конечно, так проще. А ты не ищи простых путей. Проще отбить 3000 поклонов, даже 30 000, чем попытаться увидеть даже в самом отвратительном для тебя человека - будду.

----------


## Банзай

Почему не искать?
Совершенный Путь не сложен. (с)
Чем проще, тем доступнее, на кой мне усложнять простое?

----------


## Ersh

Если б все было так просто)))...

----------


## Банзай

А как, Леш?

----------


## Ersh

Тимур, вот ты говоришь, что видишь. А что ты видишь?

----------


## Банзай

"А по мне, робяты, так проще говорить что вижу.
Я вот вижу, что они уроды, и говорю - уроды!"
Вижу беременную женщину с оторванной рукой, вижу убитую девочку 23-х лет отроду, вижу страх в глаза в людей.

----------


## Ersh

И дальше-то что, что ты видишь, что они уроды? Это ты не видишь, ты видишь женщину и девочку. А уродов ты не видишь, это ты умом решил, что они уроды.
А дальше? Так и будешь делить мир на уродов и не уродов? Вот это замечательный мир - тут люди дыхание считают и мантры поют, а там - людей взрывают, там уроды? Это два разных мира или один? Это что-то отличное от тебя?
Очень легко, знаешь, на форуме перебрасываться многозначительными фразами...
И что? Как из уродов людей-то делать? Если видеть в них только уродов - никогда людей из них не сделать.

----------


## GMK

Банально, но верно: что ты сам в этот мир выплеснешь, таким он и будет. Хочешь, чтобы в мире не было уродов - убей урода в себе.

----------


## Spirit

Интересно... Ну убил некто урода в себе. А куда труп девать? Похоронить? Представляю - похороны урода в себе!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

А дальше? Так и будешь делить мир на уродов и не уродов? Вот это замечательный мир - тут люди дыхание считают и мантры поют, а там - людей взрывают, там уроды? Это два разных мира или один? Это что-то отличное от тебя?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Да они сами делят, ребята.
Идя за булкой в магазин ты разделяешь или нет?
Покупая ее, что ты говоришь продавцу? Ты добиваешься от него неразделения? Ты слышишь  шесть рублей и что? Ты спрашиваешь: а что вы имеете под шестью рублями, что вы видите??
Проще, Леш, проще: вижу урода - говорю - урод.
Нет здесь будды.

----------


## Банзай

Очень легко, знаешь, на форуме перебрасываться многозначительными фразами...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вот именно.



И что? Как из уродов людей-то делать? Если видеть в них только уродов - никогда людей из них не сделать.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Не делаю и тебе не советую.



Банально, но верно: что ты сам в этот мир выплеснешь, таким он и будет. Хочешь, чтобы в мире не было уродов - убей урода в себе.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Пытаюсь. Стараюсь даже.

----------


## Ersh

Значит "Они" во всем виноваты... Они делят... Ну-ну
Вообще-то, теорию, хотя бы знать надо. Хотя бы азы. Хотя бы Бодхидхарму что ли...  :Frown:

----------


## GMK

Леш, а чего мы все на Банзая навалились? Он искренен, это главное. Если ему сейчас больно, он прямо о этом и говорит, а не играет в анастезию и равностность. Он как раз то, что сейчас есть, а не то, что должно бы было быть. Молодец.

----------


## Ersh

А что такое "искренность"? Так ему и будет всю жизнь больно. И боль эту он как знамя по жизни понесет.

----------


## GMK

Искренность - это естественность. Действие без маски.

Осенью лист опадает
Весной он снова на ветке
Тот же лист?

----------


## Ersh

А что за маской?

----------


## GMK

О чем не знаю, молчу.

----------


## Банзай

Значит "Они" во всем виноваты... Они делят... Ну-ну
Вообще-то, теорию, хотя бы знать надо. Хотя бы азы. Хотя бы Бодхидхарму что ли... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Да пойми: к чему жить по терии неосознанно? К чему надевать шкуру слона не будучи таковым?
Я теперь как чукча хочу жить - что вижу, о том и пою.
Без руководящей и направляющей.
Будет больно - понесу по жизни. Не будет больно - не понесу.
Все просто.
Спасибо, Гена за понимание.

----------


## Lara

" Никогда не знала,что такое чукча,тем более не догадывалась кто это.Спасибо ,Банзай"
P.S.К чему надевать шкуру слона не будучи таковым? :Wink:  

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Не спешите делать УМо-заключения.  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

////Я теперь как чукча хочу жить - что вижу, о том и пою.///
Неа, ты поешь не о том чего не видел, а о твоей оценке того что видел. А руководящая и направляющая она видна как на ладони. Конечно, можно ее усиленно не замечать. Или не замечать расслабленно  :Smilie:  Тоже выход. Но это не значит, что ее нет.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

"Не поняв пословицы, как это нередко случается, считаешь ее бессмыслицею, полагаешь, что она придумана кем-либо для шуток или искажена неисправимо, и не решаешься принять ее..." Даль.

УМ - ГЛУПОСТЬ
Разошелся УМ по закоулкам, а в середке ничего не осталось.
(мораль - Не отвлекайся - визуализируй тигле в сердцевине тела )

Ум любит простор. Ум городьбой не обгородишь.
(Ум - это пространство. Оле Нидал )

Доходит УМ и до бога.
(постигает свою природу )

Женский ум лучше всяких дум.
(о пользе Яб-Юм  :Wink: 

Глупый осудит, а умный рассудит.
(О пользе аналитической медитации )

Глупому не страшно и с ума сойти.

С умом жить — мучиться, а без ума жить — тешиться.
Где умному горе, там глупому веселье.
Умный плачет, а глупый скачет.
Без ума житье — рай.
Глупость — не порок (а несчастье).
(Поучения для доморощенных безумных просветленцев )

Дай бог с умным найти и потерять!
(О пользе Ламы и сангхи)
Не дай бог с дураком ни найти, ни потерять.
(и вреде мирской жизни)

РАЗУМ - ДУРЬ
Разум — душе во спасенье, богу на славу.
(О драгоценности человеческого тела )

Дураку все смех на УМе, Дураку все смешно.
Дурацкий смех — не смех, а плач.
Дураку что глупо, то и потешно (то и любо).
Из дурака и плач смехом прет.
(Поучение о чистой стране Дураков  :Wink: 

Дураку со святыми упокой.
(сам не въехал...  :Wink: 

УМ & РАЗУМ (прочувствуйте между ними разницу!)
Ум да разум надоумят сразу.
Глупый разум по миру пускает.
Не всяк умен, кто с головою (разумом).
Ум сам по себе, голова сама по себе.
В умницы попал, а из дураков не вышел.
Что в утлый мех воду лить, то безумного уму-разуму учить.
На всякую дурость ум найдется.
С ума сошел (спятил), да на разум набрел.
За глупость бог простит, а за дурость бьют.
Разум не велит — ума не спрашивайся!
Ум разуму — не укор (не указ?). Ум разуму подспорье.
Ум доводит до безумья, разум до раздумья.
Ум за разум заходит. У него ум за разум зашел.
Где ума не хватит, спроси разума!
Раскинуть умом-разумом.
Смешай, господь, ум с разумом!

ДУМЫ. (или почему мысли полезно отпускать  :Wink: 
Ни да, ни нет; ни туда, ни сюда; ни туда, ни оттуда; ни то, ни се; ни так, ни сяк, ни этак. Дать ли, взять ли — раздумье берет.
Думал было дать, да раздумал опять.
По небу облака, по челу дума.
Долго думать — тому же быть. Раздумье на грех наводит.
Долгая дума — лишняя скорбь. Чем думать, так делай!
Думай двояко, а делай одина#ко (т. е. решайся, да не изменяй опять)!
От думы голова трещит.
Думай так, чтоб сразу выдумать. Думка — недоумка.
Я бы ему именным указом запретил думать.
Дума, что борода: лишняя тягота.
Что больше думать, то хуже. Много думать — голову кружить.
Думай, не думай — тому же быть.
Не от безумья с ума сходят. От думки с ума сошел.


Премудрость (истина) одна, а мудростей (т. е. концепций ). много

----------


## Lara

Bodhipbaha

 "Не спешите делать УМо-заключения."

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Поспешишь - только Шишь рассмешишь.

Шишь лесная.
... :Wink: ...

----------


## GMK

"Как это ни прискорбно, но он тоже будда"  :Smilie: 

(ничего личного)

----------


## Lara

Ген
"отдам в хорошие руки живого будду- само просветление .условия - кормить,поить,холить и лелеять"
 Нирвана
 Очень приятно
____________________________________________
Царь :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GMK

"Сдамся в хорошие нежные руки, можно непросветленные"
Будда

----------


## Lara

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## GMK

:Big Grin:

----------


## Lara

Забавно результат увидеть

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Банзай

Леш - поясни, недопонял.

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Леш - поясни, недопонял.*


Ты тех, кто взрывы делал не видел? Не видел. Поэтому то, что они уроды - это умозаключение.
Поэтому, когда ты говоришь - "я говорю то, что вижу" - это неправда. Ты этого не видишь, а заключаешь на основании своих понятий о жизни. (Я не касаюсь того - правильные они или неправильные - это отдельный разговор).

----------


## Банзай

Интересно, а ты Ленина видел? Нет, не забальзамированного, живого, деятельного, с огнем бесовщинки в глазах.
ТЫ его видел? Думаю - нет. Однако, памятую концлагеря, депортацию из страны цвета нации и голод, выкосивший целые регионы, вероятно можешь что-то о нем сказать, не так ли? Или не можешь?

----------


## Ersh

Тимур, я могу сказать, что он был уродом, а могу сказать, что он был уродом, но и буддой. Если я буду делить мир на уродов и не-уродов, то война будет продолжаться, а если я увижу в уроде будду - то когда-нибудь закончится. 
Никакие гекатомбы трупов, никакой справедливый народный гнев урода не исправит. Это все равно будет порождать карму, даже из самых благих побуждений. Я не говорю, что надо с ними обниматься-целоваться, но накручивать гнев нельзя в себе. Потому что Ленин тоже начинался с обиды на смерть старшего брата (предположительно), а его брат Саша очень сострадал несчастному забитому народу. У них были очень чистые и светлые помыслы :Smilie:

----------


## GMK

Банзай, никто не оправдывает убийства, но попробуй понять и этих террористов, их мотивации. Ни один человек в конечном счете не действует сознательно во зло. Просто они так понимают благо. У них, так же как и у тебя, есть фиксированные идеи и образы себя и окружающего мира и они действуют согласно этим образам. Пока будет существовать разделение на то, что есть, и на образ того, что есть, конфликтам не будет конца. А этот конфликт всегда начинается с тебя самого. Если сам будешь цельный и неразделенный на то, что есть, и то, что должно быть, весь мир непостижимым образом изменится. Логикой это не объяснить.

----------


## Ersh

Спасибо, Ген. Так. Здоровье молодым!

----------


## Банзай

Если я буду делить мир на уродов и не-уродов, то война будет продолжаться, а если я увижу в уроде будду - то когда-нибудь закончится. 
------------------------------------------------------------------
Ты как-то всю дорогу не поймешь -) впрочем не только ты -))
Я не говорю о разделении, я говорю о сиюминутном восприятии. Три взрыва. Три погибших. Много раненных.
Первая реакция - уроды. Кто здесь делит, Леша?
Я ничего не знаю про "когда-нибудь". Меня это не должно трогать. Уроды - это здесь и сейчас. То, что мы сейчас оговариваем, это детская болезнь левизны. Мне просто было интересно, отловит кто-нибудь эту бабочку или нет.
.
Ген - я давно не играю в логику.
Действуют сознательно во зло. Разделяют. И я разделяю.
И буду разделять пока не проймет. А пронять от бесконечного копирования чужого невозможно. Ты живешь в этом? - молодец. Я - нет.
И если я скажу, что люблю тебя - тоже совру.
Я тебя не люблю, Гена. Хотя и не не не люблю.
.
Все это далось мне очень не легко, но пришло и мне стало теплей. Вы скажите, что это тоже мыслеобраз и будете правы -) придет время смениться и ему. Проводим стало быть честь по чести. А пока его тоже нужно отловить, понимаете?
И не по Ринзаю и Хуэй Нэну, а по ГМК, Ершу, Банзаю.
Идем, идем, идем вместе ..

----------


## GMK

Ты верно ухватил суть, и этого достаточно. Добавлю только, что, прости за банальность идеи, ум подобно глазу не в состоянии сам себя видеть, видеть то, что есть на самом деле. Он может видеть то, что есть, только в зеркале любого другого человека или вещи. Зеркало всегда чисто, это собственный ум пытается отыскать на нем грязь и пятна, чтобы оправдать собственный образ самого себя. Все, что отражается в этом зеркале (будь то Ерш, дерево или дядя Вася) - это ты сам в данный момент. Это и есть, грубо выражаясь, твоя природа, которая включает и всякие идеи и концепции, которыми ты сейчас руководствуешься. Если у тебя есть образ Я, то в данный момент твоя природа такова. Единая, неизменная и унифицированная "истинная природа" - это просто еще одна идея и концепция ума. Твои идеи и мысли меняются постоянно, и соответственно меняется твоя "природа". Если ты видишь этот факт и действуешь в согласии со своим нынешнем состоянием (включая все желания, не деля их на хорошие и плохие), то ты будешь воспринимать мир в его таковости, как факт, который нельзя изменить при помощи суждений о нем. Изменения будут происходить сами по себе, без твоего вмешательства. Реальность находится в постоянной трансформации. Извини, что слегка загрузил тебя. Но это тоже то, что есть.

----------


## Ersh

Уроды - это не здесь и сейчас. Здесь и сейчас убитая девочка, а уроды - потом.
"Все говорят, говорят, что мы вместе
Да, но только не знаю в каком" (с)

----------


## Банзай

http://www.kuban.ru/cgi-bin/forum/fo...ask=2654&bit=5
Мне приходится говорить об одном и том же на двух форумах -)
Не сочтите за труд, ознакомтесь.
Гена - хорошо сказал, подумать надо -)
.
Леш - убитая девочка это и есть уроды. Ни флаг, ни ветер, колышится лишь наш разум. (с).

----------


## GMK

Чай - это просто чай. Убитая девочка - это убитая девочка. Все остальное - оценки и домыслы.

----------


## Ersh

И я про то же...

----------


## Lara

В сети связок
В горле комом теснится крик,
Но настала пора,
И тут уж кричи, не кричи.
Лишь потом
Кто-то долго не сможет забыть,
Как, шатаясь, бойцы
Об траву вытирали мечи.
И как хлопало крыльями
Черное племя ворон,
Как смеялось небо,
А потом прикусило язык.
И дрожала рука
У того, кто остался жив,
И внезапно в вечность
Вдруг превратился миг.
И горел
Погребальным костром закат,
И волками смотрели
Звезды из облаков.
Как, раскинув руки,
Лежали ушедшие в ночь,
И как спали вповалку
Живые, не видя снов...
А "жизнь" - только слово,
Есть лишь любовь и есть смерть...
Эй! А кто будет петь,
Если все будут спать?
Смерть стоит того, чтобы жить,
А любовь стоит того, чтобы ждать...

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Ерш, Гмк, Банзай однажды
уродов рассудить взялись
И трое, вместе, в этот тред впряглись...
И дхармы лезут вон, а в треде нету хода
Рассудочность для них казалась бы легка,
Да ГМК все рвется в божества,
Банзаю, как ассуру 
>думать надо
А Ершик тянет к нагам в воду.
Кто виноват из них, кто прав, судить не нам;
Но, иллюзорные уроды и ныне там...
 :Wink:

----------


## Борис

Уродские поступки требуют соответственного отношения, это да.

Но хорошо бы помнить и о том, что все - будды  :Wink: . Хоть сложно это подчас...

----------


## Ivan

Как может исчезнуть то, что не рождалось?

----------


## Банзай

Ну и хрен с вами, умники ..

----------


## GMK

\\Уродские поступки требуют соответственного отношения, это да.\\

Расшифровываю: "Чужие поступки, которые мое "я" (мой образ) оценивает как уродские, требуют отношения к ним (то есть, привязанности), соответствующего этому образу "меня любимого". 

\\Но хорошо бы помнить и о том, что все - будды . Хоть сложно это подчас..\\

Расшифровываю: "Будем ПОМНИТЬ, что все мы будды, но поскольку даже помнить об этом подчас сложно, то будем ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ как всегда"  :Smilie:

----------

